# New Bell Fab Smoker



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

Well after the debacle that was my attempt to get an Old Country Brazos, I ended up working with Bell Fab. He has been great to work with. This is the update I got today:


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2019)

That's going to be nice, looks like it won't be long now.


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 12, 2019)

That rig is looking nice.  Can't wait to see some pics of it in action..

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks like nice work.
I've heard those are very well built smokers!
Al


----------



## jcanitz (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice! I think you'll be happy with it. I really like mine, and it's super easy to control temps. If you haven't already have him add a port for digital thermometer probes. Even if you don't use them now you might later on.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

jcanitz said:


> Nice! I think you'll be happy with it. I really like mine, and it's super easy to control temps. If you haven't already have him add a port for digital thermometer probes. Even if you don't use them now you might later on.




Already done!


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

Some more pics.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 12, 2019)

This smoker is constructed of 3/8 steel, cook chamber is 24x48, all for a very reasonable price.


----------

